

Former NSA Chief on XKEYSCORE: It's Real, and It's Spectacular - scottkduncan
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/08/06/michael_hayden_talks_to_cnn_about_xkeyscore_program.html

======
diminoten
I'm surprised he was able to say that. I thought the party-line was and
remains to neither confirm nor deny. Unless he has no special knowledge and is
just assuming, based on his knowledge of the NSA (which is extensive,
admittedly).

------
jameskilton
He loved Big Brother.

------
AsymetricCom
Imagine the investment opportunities.

